# Hyoscyamine 0.125MG



## Deana (Dec 12, 2004)

My doctor started me on Hyoscyamine 0.125MG every 8 hours a week ago. Yesterday I started having tingling in my face and arms and a flushed feeling along with tightness feeling in my face and hands. Could this be from the medicine?


----------



## sbaron001 (Feb 28, 2005)

I've been taking Hyoscyamine for about a year and have never had that happen... I would check with your doc, though.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know, but that is the sort of thing you should call the doctor about, it might just be you are allergic to this med or something, but I know with me with allergy shots usually the things that can happen are itchy crawly hands and arms and tingly lips and funny feelings about the face.K.


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Levsin doesn't even help anyway so why take it?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is a medication that does help some people, it does work for me.I mostly get the dry mouth and reduced sweating side effects, not any like described here.K.


----------



## jools41 (Jan 8, 2004)

deana i had this too but i came off them as my doc said they were not agreeing with me


----------

